# Showing off some photos of Zoe, aka Lil' Miss!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Zoe's had about 3 months' of under saddle training now, so my friend (who started her for me) and I took our horses out for a schooling session at a local barn. We had an absolute blast and Zoe was super well behaved! She took everything in stride and was just an absolute superstar. She's such an amazing little mare. I rode her in both rings, then made my friend get on so I could see her move and get some photos 
I've also added a few photos from the last few months at the end. 









(^ one of the only photos of me riding her) 














































My first "real" ride on her: 



















Some random photos:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Allie, she's so gorgeous! She's looking amazing for only ~90 days too, very impressive.

I look forward to watching her progress and get even more beautiful .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great to see you guys travel to sunrise. Hope she continues to fill in and grow for you


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks! I'm really enjoying watching her grow up and progress.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I'm looking forward to hearing more about her and her progress.

I have been waiting for more pictures of her, so had to come take a peek when I saw this thread.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice!

It looks like the saddle is slipping forward onto her shoulder. If this keeps happening, you might need to consider getting a foregirth for her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, ladies! Allison, thanks for the suggestion! She's a bit bum-high at the moment (yay growth spurt! She needs it!) and has no wither yet, so it does slip forwards on her. Otherwise the fit is okay...she's such a hard shape to fit - basically a barrel with legs. Super comfy bareback. Can't wait for her to pop a wither.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a barrel on legs too......he should've been named keg! She's lovely Allie, I'm glad you're enjoying her! You guys will do great together:wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Muppet! She's pretty special


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's beautiful! I absolutely love her face. She looks like she's doing great for only 3 months under saddle. You two look good together!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you very much  she's a superstar. And has such a cute petite head haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, she looks spectacular! A lot of poorly trained horses don't even push off and use their engines like this a few YEARS into their 'training!' Beautiful job, and beautiful little mare. I'm a bit jealous


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks!!! I'm so happy with how she's come along. She's so sweet and willing. I rode her bareback for the first time ever last week and she took to it no questions asked. W/t/c no problem!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty mare and nice mover! She doesn't look like she's only been under saddle for three months!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She's an amazing mare, 2horses. She takes everything in stride and has an amazing mind. And my friend is a fantastic trainer/rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

She's BEAUTIFUL!  

What breed is she and how old?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She's looking wonderful Allie. A great example of what a good start on a horse should look like! Look forward to watching her progress.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, guys 

Lindy, she is a 3 year old Warmblood, registered Canadian Sport Horse


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I really like her Allie. It's nice to see a horse in the care of someone so dedicated and willing to make the horse useful and give it a direction and job! Keep it up


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Muppetgirl said:


> I really like her Allie. It's nice to see a horse in the care of someone so dedicated and willing to make the horse useful and give it a direction and job! Keep it up


You flatter me! Giggle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

